# Christmas Greetings from Australia



## Emac44 (Dec 20, 2006)

As Christmas is fast approaching, I wish to extend my sincere Christmas Greetings to all in the Forum and to their individual families and friends. We must I feel take time to give thanks for our family and friends at this time of year and of our good health and cheer. We must also pray for our nations military personal who are at present either serving overseas in active combat or peacekeeping duties in remote dangerous places through out the world and hope for their return safely to their individual families. Any way one last word from myself to you all. Merry Christmas my friends and a Happy and joyful New Year. From the land of the bush fire and droughts and please spare a thought for Aussie and Kiwi fire figthers battling bush fires in Victoria and Tasmania because at the moment it looks like a very firey Christmas for those men and women and those people in the fire zones in those 2 Australian States.


----------



## Wurger (Dec 21, 2006)

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year 2007 Emac44 !  

*Please, look also here :*

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/off-topic-misc/merry-christmas-happy-new-year-2007-a-6133.html


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 21, 2006)

I hope thoses fellas out in the bush don't have too rough of a go at it. Merry Christmas to 'em, and to yourself Emac.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 21, 2006)

Merry Christmas to yall down under as well.


----------

